# No words needed........as photo explains it all.



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)




----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

oooh ... my, my.

somebody is well and truly done.

(and probably deserved it)


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

:r Enjoy! You were the target of a large and well-organized bombing raid. :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :r Enjoy! You were the target of a large and well-organized bombing raid. :ss


How did the Midwest recruit you?
I just realized that you are from NC.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I guess you mean business.....:tu


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :r Enjoy! You were the target of a large and well-organized bombing raid. :ss


I couldn't have said it any better Joe.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Carlos... I hear down south.. where they are pretty damn rabid about NASCAR...






the white flag means one more lap...





Hey... Florida is kind of uh... South... isn't it?





:r:chk


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Blueface said:


>


 gotta love it!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the damage.
:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

What did I tell you about those S. Florida boys!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> What did I tell you about those S. Florida boys!!


Yeah, sure, we are whimps, right?
No way in heck one can survive a bashing from all over the country.
Even the toughest will go down.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

:r :r I'm sure defeat never felt so good!! :r :r

:tu


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I knew we would win!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

White97Jimmy said:


> I knew we would win!


Bastages picked on a person weak at this time, on "happy" pills.
Bullies!!!

They were like freaking lions.
Found the weakest or the sick in the herd and went for the kill.
Picking on the sick.
How low.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

:r:r:r Just having fun Carlos:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh I don't think it's overyet for you Carlos


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)




----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


>


WIMP!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> WIMP!


Sure.
Easy to say.
You didn't get your butthole turned inside out with boxes all over the place.
Different me.
The crazy one has been toned down, literally, clinically.
That is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I hate to see an era end, kind of like Castro stepping down, but not.

I guess we must look forward to the second coming of Carlos!!!

I am losing sleep already!!

tt:cb


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

There was talk about hitting the big man in Florida. I think we now know who they were talking about. All this and the 'Fins winning a game makes me want to hide for a while.


----------

